# Pevensey Bay - this weekend



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi

We are going this weekend to the following campsite. we have not been before but hopefully it will be good. 

Bay View Caravan & Camping Park 
Old Martello Road 
Pevensey Bay
East Sussex 
BN24 6DX 

if anyone is nearby - please say hello. we will be the ones with the bbq (come what may) with possibly an umbrella, most definately beer and mad greyhound in tow. 

i would put a link to their website - but not sure how to.

Deb and Paul


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Deb/ Paul

Let us know what the site's like.. I would be interested if I could go windsurfing from there.. i.e. if it's not far from the beach

John


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's the link you wanted but unfortunately we won't be in that area, mind you I like the sound of the windsurfing. Have fun.
http://www.bay-view.co.uk/website/inner_fs.html


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

looks nice, thanks Melly


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm sure its very close to the beach - that is one of our main criteria. I did read in one of the m/home mags that it was rated as one of the best for sea views.

I will let you know more after the weekend.


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

camping & caravan club have a site 100yds up the road which is nearly on the beach.........I think the bay view is a mainly static park a bit further back. Views are not good as there is an almighty bank of pebbles in the way like Chesil Beach but the area is great


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*Bayview camp site in Pevensey Bay*

The site was good, although no view of sea from the site. There was only about 5 statics. I have added my review to the campsite database.

Not sure if you could windsurf from there, although there was a made up road which ran parallel to the beach and further along there was a boat club.

It was £18/night EHU for July/August and £16 the rest of the reason - so not especially cheap but as it was good weather we did some home cooking on the bbq.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Speedy..


----------

